# plasma or lcd for ps3 games/movies/limited pc use



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and am in the process of finishing my garage into a tv room. I am interested in getting a tv this week, hopefully a black friday special and have been reading the forum but still unsure which I should go for. I will be watching movies and some limited computer use but I will be playing ps3 for extended hours. I know people have been saying to go in and watch tv's in the store to check out color but I am worried about which tv's will be able to handle ps3 and watching sports on tv. The room will be 12 x 17 with 8 foot high ceiling and one window way away from the tv. I am thinking of recessed lighting in the ceiling with a diommer switch. I was planning on putting the couch about 6 ft from the tv in one end and a work desk in the other end. 

pls let me know your prof opinions on what type of tv/specs I should be looking for. thank you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Plasma is a better display if your gaming as it is faster response time but weighs more than LCD. Plasmas do run a higher risk of burn in as well. You will also be able to go larger for the same priced LCD. That said LCDs are richer colors and use less power.
Dont get to concerned about the new 120Hz displays as most reviews I've read say that it actually makes the picture look un-natural and is really not worth the money.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, badger!

I would likely recommend an LCD is you plan to use it for both gaming and PC usage. Plasmas, while I prefer them over LCDs now, I can say wouldn't necessarily make for the best PC monitors. Image Retention isn't really an issue if you went that route, but at the same time, if I were to use my TV as my PC monitor I wouldn't want to worry about IR at all, which you really wouldn't have to with an LCD.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

As an owner of an lcd tv I have no trouble with gaming on it, no motion blur or any other such problems to speak off as a matter of fact I'm using it right now as a pc monitor before I bought this tv I had my ps3 hooked up to my plasma and the hold time while I was playing I was thinking please no burn in. so to put my mind at ease just went out and bought an lcd still have the plasma but it is used only for movies and normal tv watching.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm pretty sure you'll be happy with either;

the screen burn in fear is a thing of the past
if you look online you'll find tests where they purposely tried to get a plasma to burn in (basically they left the same image on for 72 hours to simulate a weekend left on)

after about 10 hours of a dvd loop the image was gone

we have 2 plasmas and 1 lcd in our home all with xbox's attached to them; i have 0 concern of screen burn in on any of them

imho the plasma's do provide a superior image to lcd for the money, but thats an opinion


----------



## badger (Nov 21, 2009)

sweet, thx guys that gives some more confidence on buying a plasma if i run into one I really like this friday. I'm going to try to get an lcd but we will see how it goes.


----------

